# Cinder von Telos 6.5 months



## sungmina (Jul 28, 2008)

Here is my working line girl at 6.5 months old. We are practicing our stack still (she likes to rock back when I have her stack on her own.) I can't adjust her that much or she will break her stack. Thankfully my boyfriend helped with some front on photos, but all of the stacked photos he took had her head/legs/ears/feet or something cut off completely lol! 

Any critiques would be welcome, we are planning to try out UKC once we have some more practice .

A bit rocked back I think...









A bit under stacked here... also body parts cut off -_____-









One of the ears cut off photos...


















Thanks for viewing!


----------



## Ganzuelo (May 6, 2014)

She's beautiful! New with some terms here but does stacking mean their pose? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

